# Building the perfect GrumpyBike for GrumpyGregry's Winter Audax



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2018)

Y'day, courtesy of the Audax - buy and sell group on bookface I took delivery of Stage One of my master plan to build a bike to carry a fat and grumpy old guy up hill and down dale (think AAA) over "proper" Audax distances (think 200km / RRTY attempt) this winter. I took delivery of a pre-loved The Light Blue Robinson in a station car park. Light, lovely, and a nice spec as it stands, which will stand until the end of this month as I intend to use it as-is for Velo South. I have a bike I love, my SRAMpagnolo equipped Genesis Equilibrium 853, but I want to send it off for a repaint and the Campag Record 10-speed loveliness it has fitted at the rear just won't go lower without resorting to expensive 3rd party cassettes and dogtooth type gadgets.

Stage Two(a) - fit SRAM Rival 1 groupset 11-36 cassette and 42 tooth chain ring. Logic, which may be flawed, 1 x 11 is lighter and simpler and loses nothing in the low gear department and does away with high gears I don't use. Chain rings are easily swapped and (relatively) cheap if it needs tuning. I like Hope BB's with the GXP adapters and they have worked well for me over a number of years/miles.

Stage Two(b) - new saddle; I may be daring and stop with the B17's and go cambium, and new bars; Ritchey Venture Max bars I have Evo Max, which I recommend, on my Equilibrium and want to give the Venture's a go. fizik gel will go on under new Tortex tape and the bars will go on when I fit the SRAM levers.

Stage Three - fit 650B wheels and, thus, fatter tyres. Discs make wheel swaps easy. Likely a SON dynohub up front. DCRWheels will be preferred choice but I may well score a set of OTS/OEM non-dyno wheels to prove the concept.

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2018)

Sounds like a plan, I'm still not convinced by the 'Cambium' saddles though.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like a plan, I'm still not convinced by the 'Cambium' saddles though.


I have a Cambium & love it, almost as comfy as my B17s, but I don't have the worry of it getting wet. I opted for the natural colour & quite often a little chamois cream seeps through my shorts & stains the saddle  Maybe the darker colours will not have this 'problem'


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I have a Cambium & love it, almost as comfy as my B17s, but I don't have the worry of it getting wet. I opted for the natural colour & quite often a little chamois cream seeps through my shorts & stains the saddle  Maybe the darker colours will not have this 'problem'


Actually the B17 is not my 1st choice of saddle, I prefer something narrower like the B17n/B5n or the Swift/Swallow to mine. I think a 'Team Pro' will be my next one (probably the Titanium rail version)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Sep 2018)

3 x C17s here. Love them. They each have between 4 and 5000km use and are going strong. My use is touring, Audax and the school run. The white (natural) one hasn’t got grubby and the Slate and Black ones need a good hose down after a sweaty ride, but still look new. 

I use Bristol Buttr which is brilliant and doesn’t neem to migrate from my kecks. And if it does it doesn’t mark the saddles.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Y'day, courtesy of the Audax - buy and sell group on bookface I took delivery of Stage One of my master plan to build a bike to carry a fat and grumpy old guy up hill and down dale (think AAA) over "proper" Audax distances (think 200km / RRTY attempt) this winter. I took delivery of a pre-loved The Light Blue Robinson in a station car park. Light, lovely, and a nice spec as it stands, which will stand until the end of this month as I intend to use it as-is for Velo South. I have a bike I love, my SRAMpagnolo equipped Genesis Equilibrium 853, but I want to send it off for a repaint and the Campag Record 10-speed loveliness it has fitted at the rear just won't go lower without resorting to expensive 3rd party cassettes and dogtooth type gadgets.
> 
> Stage Two(a) - fit SRAM Rival 1 groupset 11-36 cassette and 42 tooth chain ring. Logic, which may be flawed, 1 x 11 is lighter and simpler and loses nothing in the low gear department and does away with high gears I don't use. Chain rings are easily swapped and (relatively) cheap if it needs tuning. I like Hope BB's with the GXP adapters and they have worked well for me over a number of years/miles.
> 
> ...



I've been audaxing on SRAM 1x for a couple of years. Generally works well - I don't really miss anything in terms of range, but in long flatish sections, I sometimes feel like I'm missing a gear or two in view of the larger gaps. I'd probably go for regular ultegra compact if the bike were only to be used on the road, but I do a lot of off-road riding where the 1x works great. 

Cambium works well ime, although I had a feeling they have/had a reputation for cracking.

This is the wheelset I'd look at for a 650B disk dynamo..
https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...son-x-hunt-650b-adventuredynamo-disc-wheelset


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2018)

You like Brooks leather, so you're looking at Cambium. You know that traditional gearing works (and you're capable of fixing it) so you're looking at 1x11. You have a frame optimised for 700c narrow tyres, and you're not short, so you want to fit mini wheels.

I'm all for creativity and experimentation, but sometimes it sounds like obstreperousness.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2018)

srw said:


> You like Brooks leather, so you're looking at Cambium. You know that traditional gearing works (and you're capable of fixing it) so you're looking at 1x11. You have a frame optimised for 700c narrow tyres, and you're not short, so you want to fit mini wheels.
> 
> I'm all for creativity and experimentation, but sometimes it sounds like obstreperousness.


_Obstreperousness_ is a bit harsh, I'd say, but then you'd expect me to say that. 

Variety is the spice of life, and I think this route means I'll end up with a lighter, more reliable, more comfortable bike, that is more suited to the characteristics of the set of specific rides I have in mind than anything in the shed at present.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> I've been audaxing on SRAM 1x for a couple of years. Generally works well - I don't really miss anything in terms of range, but in long flatish sections, I sometimes feel like I'm missing a gear or two in view of the larger gaps. I'd probably go for regular ultegra compact if the bike were only to be used on the road, but I do a lot of off-road riding where the 1x works great.
> 
> Cambium works well ime, although I had a feeling they have/had a reputation for cracking.
> 
> ...



1 x and off road? Most of the lanes I seem to be riding on these days feel like "off road" from the 90s.

Nice wheels at a keen price. DCR gets first refusal though.

My legs are weird, cadence wise, not having been a competitive cyclist for at least 40 years, in that my chocolate gear is always #4 on the cassette regardless of the number of teeth #4 has!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2018)

Some very efficient Germans have delivered the Rival 1 bits toot sweet.


----------



## FLYINGGATER (9 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like a plan, I'm still not convinced by the 'Cambium' saddles though.


My Cambian’s cover broke across the front two rivets after 4 years of moderate use ( I have 10 bikes roadworthy at any govern time) I phoned Brooks who agreed to re cover the Saddle FOC this took 7 days for to door. 1st class customer service


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2018)

Saddle, bottle cages, pump bracket (both the latter Lezyne, since you ask) and pedals have arrived. Pedals are going straight back to be replaced with A520's as the one's I ordered appear to weigh a tonne. At least.

DCR has been in touch with all manner of options. Which is fun.

Waiting on the bars, gel and bar tape.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Sep 2018)

Not shure about the Genesis but the Robinson will only take 32c without and 28c with mudguards on 700c,not sure what either would take on 650b's.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Sep 2018)

FLYINGGATER said:


> My Cambian’s cover broke across the front two rivets after 4 years of moderate use ( I have 10 bikes roadworthy at any govern time) I phoned Brooks who agreed to re cover the Saddle FOC this took 7 days for to door. 1st class customer service



Confucius reigns. There’s only one front rivet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2018)

Handlebars have gone awol within "UK Mail" grrrrr. All other bits delivered.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2018)

By the magic powers of CycleChat that which was lost is now found and awaiting collection from a local newsagent's shop.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Sep 2018)

And of course there is one "standard" screw on bottom bracket I don't (yet) have the tool for, and thus cannot remove.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> I've been audaxing on SRAM 1x for a couple of years. Generally works well - I don't really miss anything in terms of range, but in long flatish sections, I sometimes feel like I'm missing a gear or two in view of the larger gaps. I'd probably go for regular ultegra compact if the bike were only to be used on the road, but I do a lot of off-road riding where the 1x works great.


I meant to ask, what gear range to you use and do you vary it by swapping chain rings at all?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Sep 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Nice wheels at a keen price. DCR gets first refusal though.



Absolutely, as long as you go for quality proven component manufacturers....

I looked at the given link and.... I don't recognise the components but something tells me they are cheap components  there's so much BS talk in the description...unbelievable lol

For the price they are asking... I wouldn't recommend them.
.

I'm building some wheels for my new bike with only proven quality components, Hope pro4 hubs, H+ Son rims and DT Swiss spokes for £350... the cost of the front Hope hub is equivalent to a dynamo hub.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2018)

Morning tool delivery, lunch time workshop, old BB out, new BB in, we haz crankz fitted. Chain fit and RD setup tonight after work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> the cost of the front Hope hub is equivalent to a dynamo hub.


What does that really tell us about Hope or Schmidts though?


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I meant to ask, what gear range to you use and do you vary it by swapping chain rings at all?



42 up front with 10x42 at the back. Haven't tried swapping chain rings.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Sep 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What does that really tell us about Hope or Schmidts though?



I thought you were looking at the SP Dynamo SV-8 hub in which case I was giving you a point of reference as to what total figure you could be looking at for your set of wheels. Trying to be helpful on an area I know a little bit about


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> 42 up front with 10x42 at the back. Haven't tried swapping chain rings.


I'm currently running, albeit in the work stand only so far, 11- 36 with 38T. This should be good enough for immediate short term plans but may be a little low geared over all. 10 - 42 with a bigger front ring is the best of both worlds. Out of interest what rear wheel are you using with what I assume is SRAM XD freehub.

Any handy hints and tips for setting up a SRAM one by road mech? I love how SRAM's written instructions are at odds with what everyone else says in online videos. I may just do it a la Park Tools as if it was a 'normal' mech


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I thought you were looking at the SP Dynamo SV-8 hub in which case I was giving you a point of reference as to what total figure you could be looking at for your set of wheels. Trying to be helpful on an area I know a little bit about


Reckon our dynohub wires are crossed...

The build referenced


DP said:


> This is the wheelset I'd look at for a 650B disk dynamo..
> https://www.huntbikewheels.com/collections/road-wheels/products/mason-x-hunt-650b-adventuredynamo-disc-wheelset



Is with a SON dynohub which is pretty much the only brand I'll consume these days (though I have a legacy Shimano one on The Tank.)


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm currently running, albeit in the work stand only so far, 11- 36 with 38T. This should be good enough for immediate short term plans but may be a little low geared over all. 10 - 42 with a bigger front ring is the best of both worlds. Out of interest what rear wheel are you using with what I assume is SRAM XD freehub.
> 
> Any handy hints and tips for setting up a SRAM one by road mech? I love how SRAM's written instructions are at odds with what everyone else says in online videos. I may just do it a la Park Tools as if it was a 'normal' mech



I have the Hunt 4 season Gravel disk wheelset with an XD free hub - I don’t think there’s any other choice for the 10X42 cassette.

Can’t help on set up I’m afraid - it was all part of a complete bike I bought and ongoing derailleur fettlage is done by someone else.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2018)

Won't be going stage three. a bit of mucking about with a mate's 650B wheel and a tape measure shows the chain stays to be rather too narrow in the sweetspot needed for wider tyre to work well. Ride real nice ride on 32mm tyres on the Halo Devauras though.


----------



## Banjo (3 Nov 2018)

I think 32 or even 28c are plenty big enough for audax. Most people used smaller tyres until a few years back when larger tyres became more mainstream. 

If not going further than 200 I wouldnt use a dynohub . battery lights are so good now and even the full value rider like me only needs 3 or 4 hours worth in winter.

Your bike looks great. I am very tempted by a 1x whatever set up but being a weak climber it would probably have me spinning out too soon or nasty big steps in the cassette.


----------



## FLYINGGATER (7 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Confucius reigns. There’s only one front rivet.


My mistake,


----------

